# How To Close Off A Spiral Staircase



## jetjock64 (Jul 9, 2010)

At the bottom level, for privacy's sake. I was thinking of a floor-to-ceiling accordian door placed in a round track. Is such a thing made? Is there a better way?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Put a hatch at the top and close it when you need privacy.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

To or from a bedroom?

Be safe, Gary


----------

